# Which fulfilment service site is best for my purposes?



## renuzit (May 21, 2011)

Hi everyone, brand new here. 

I searched around for a while for an answer to my questions and while I found _some_ answers, I would appreciate some people's personal opinions on what I am looking for...


I am in Canada, and am looking to start a small t-shirt website with my own original designs. 

I want a total fulfilment centre: one that will take care of everything - printing, billing, shipping, etc, and will just pay me a % (or dollar amount) of the sales I generate.

I want to be able to print in large areas of the t-shirts (top to bottom, not just the little square on the chest like at CafePress)

I would like the site to be as customizable as possible. 

It _*needs*_ to be *free* for me to use (no monthly charges etc), as this site will likely generate very little sales.

I did create a pikistore site, and it looks PERFECT, except it sounds like it is only a three month trial before they start charging me a $49/month fee.

Any input is HUGELY appreciated!

Thanks! 
--steve


----------



## ginja (May 9, 2011)

I would love the same info. Have been looking around but haven't found THE one yet. Thanks for your help


----------



## UK Defender (May 18, 2011)

I'm currently starting a t-shirt brand which involves local artists and designers submitting designs and then receiving a royalty payment per shirt sold. 
Not sure if there is a similar company near you?
It sounds like you don't want any of the admin/production hasstle


----------

